
Super Mario Run – What Users Really Think (hint: They Hate Paying) - qzervaas
https://stories.appbot.co/super-mario-run-what-users-really-think-hint-they-hate-paying-533df83eeff5
======
cocktailpeanuts
> I believe we need industry leaders like Nintendo to take stances like this.
> Hopefully we see others follow and we can have an economy that can support
> itself going forward.

This is really a self-centered opinion. Not just sentence but throughout the
entire post the nuance is the same: you're a cheap guy if you are complaining
about a $10 game on your $1000 phone (btw since when did iPhone become $1000?)

People hate it because Nintendo is charging $10 for a mediocre game. It's just
another auto-runner. If this guy actually took time to read individual
comments he would actually understand what's going on instead of just blaming
the consumers as being cheap.

I have a free auto-runner game on my iPhone called "High Risers". This game is
10 times more entertaining than Mario run. And it's dead simple. And it's
free. Why would anyone pay $10 for a game that's unoriginal? People would have
bought them if it actually was the old super mario, instead of them trying to
fit into the trend and release just another auto runner.

If you look into what some game companies are doing on the app store, some
have amazingly lucrative and interesting business models. I expected Nintendo
to pull off something like that. That's why people are angry. Not because they
are cheap.

